# [update Xorg] recompilation des modules de Xorg (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Hier, j'ai mis à jour ma version ~x86 et aujourd'hui, paf, plus de X :

```

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 6.12.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (5)

(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Le comble d'un Xorg, c'est qu'il ne puisse ni utilser d'écran, ni clavier, ni souris  :Very Happy:     Donc, voilà, je pense savoir ou est l'erreur .. Les modules devraient être recompilé .. .Mais comment faire ca "automatiquement" ? Le revdeprebuild ne vois rien .. Il me semble qu'une commande existe pour recompiler tout les modules de Xorg installé ... mais, je la trouve pas, et je sais pas si ce que je dis est vrai donc, je poste : y a t'il une commande de mise à jour des modules Xorg ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

essaye ça

```
eix --only-names -IcC x11-drivers|xargs emerge -1
```

----------

## loopx

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> essaye ça
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai re-emergé manuellement en attendant ... C'étais jsute le clavier, la souris et le driver graphique. 

Ton idée me semble parfaite, je vais tester ca et l'ajouter à mon wiki  :Smile: 

EDIT: http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/mediawiki/index.php/Xorg

Ta solution est vraiment parfaite  :Wink:    Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

en même temps quand tu regardes les message d'après install de xorg-server :

```
[...]                                                                                                                                                                        │

│You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.5                                                                                                                                                              │

│or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because                                                                                                                                                          │

│of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.                                                                                                                                                                    │

│You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers                                                                                                                                                        │

│category using this command:                                                                                                                                                                                                │

│emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/       
```

----------

## loopx

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> en même temps quand tu regardes les message d'après install de xorg-server :
> 
> ```
> [...]                                                                                                                                                                        │
> 
> ...

 

Ah oui .. mais, j'ai mis un alias pour exécuter plusieurs commande ... et je regarde pas trop ce qui se passe après mise à jour  :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

elogv est ton ami   :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> elogv est ton ami  

 

 :Surprised:    je connais pas  :Smile:     Faudrait que je me renseigne  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

trèèèès pratique. Je ne puis m'en passer désormais.

----------

